# LED lites (western Canada)



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

We have be encourage or told directly by higher powers, (whatever version you like, I like to think that there was a bit of a choice), to look at using a couple of LED fixtures around the site.

So I have order several as a trial. 

Does anyone else in Alberta or BC or SASK, using LED lites on an industrial site.

Currently there appears to be no real certifications, other then green star, which is questionable at best, no fixtures rated really at the 50000hrs mark, some rated to around 35000hrs mark.

I'd like to know if there are sites, that have stuck them up and basically forgot about them for years, we will be using them outside so we don't have to get into class 1 div 2 or zone whatever it is now. 

How do they handle the Canadian winter, do they dim? what about the hail storms in the spring, do they damage easily? Do they dim after 2yrs instead of going the rated 7 etc?


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

We have been using the rab 52w wall packs. Reasonably enough priced, 5 year warranty, 100,000 hour lifespan.
I'm happy with them. Some have been up for two years. I imagine the photocell will give trouble before the fixture will.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

I posted this awhile back. http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/used-have-one-these-32687/


They are still doing fine. The neighborhood is Capilano, if you're in Edmonton.


comparison http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/led-street-lights-36600/


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for both responses, great photos for comparison. 


I think the LED lites are comparable to MH fixture as for lighting color, so its a little unfair to have them against good old HPS or LPS, 

The site I'm at has probably in the neighborhood of 2000 HID fixtures (wallpaks, floods, etc) and I'm probably low on that number, around half are HPS and the other half or MH, with the odd MV still mixed in.

Who are you guys dealing with on fixtures, eecol, westburne, gescan, texcan, tesco etc.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

jontar said:


> Who are you guys dealing with on fixtures, eecol, westburne, gescan, texcan, tesco etc.


I'm not sure, we were not the contractor for that job. I just happen to live in the neighborhood. We typically get a price from Eecol, Litemore and (uuhhgg) Nedco. Whoever it was that supplied them should be happy to tell you if you call around.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Eecol and they are sold under R "maple leaf symbol" C lighting.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Saw, and installed, a lot of LED outdoor lights, mostly Cooper, back in Ontario. They seemed to handle winter just fine. Some municipalities started to change their streetlights to LED. I haven't actually looked here but in Ontario every Shell gas station changed all their outdoor lights over. Much brighter and better quality light. I don't miss the days when gas stations had mostly 1000w HPS under the canopy.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

I did a hotel parking lot with LEDs on poles. They are fine in the winter. I haven't driven by at night for a couple years to look at the light output.

LEDs are about the same efficiency as HID as far as lumens per watt. They make up for that by aiming the light down where you need it. If you need to light a large area, it takes quite a few.

Sorry, but the pics are gone.


----------

